# york show tickets wanted,,,,,



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hi all,,
if anyone has tickets available for york show camping fri / mon with mhf please let me know, as ive friends who are going, and want to camp with us.
alan


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

lawson64 said:


> hi all,,
> if anyone has tickets available for york show camping fri / mon with mhf please let me know, as ive friends who are going, and want to camp with us.
> alan


 ALAN, 
We have tickets & our plans to go might have to change...I will let you know as soon as I have sorted it with im'indoors.

Jenny


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

jenny
no problem [-o< 
alan


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Morning Lawson,
Our tickets ARE available...the friends we were meeting up with (Non MHF's) are ill & I am now working so we won't be going to York after all....bah !!...I will pm you.....Jenny


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

jenny
you have pm
alan


----------

